# Horse Float



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

First off.... _*WELCOME*_ to the forum!!

I don't know about the price....
A lot of what is a acceptable cost will have to do with the age of the trailer.
Height and width along with the length of the stall, each stall of the trailer.
How does the outside look?
Floor, what is it, how old is it and what kind of condition is it truly in on the edges, front/back?
Are there mats in the trailer?
How is the electrical system? All lights work correctly? Any broken or cracked lenses?
Are the tires in good condition? Less than 5 years of age {that is a recommended time to replace tires _regardless_ of tread on them!}....
Does the trailer have operating windows? Do they work and all "glass" is in good condition?
How many axles is the trailer? How many wheels have brakes? {If it is 4 wheels it should have 4 brakes for best stopping ability}
Now take into consideration the tow vehicle...
Is it equipped to tow this trailer? Some trailers are very heavy and can outweigh the tow vehicle...
Is there enough "leeway" so you are not placing to much stress to the tow vehicle when the trailer is loaded with horse{s}, tack, feed and possibly water?
So many things to consider it is not ever just what something will cost...
Never plan on it being simple, but plan on it being more involved...
That simple brake job now needs bearings, a new brake drum, seals, etc.... and is it one brake or all 4 brakes needing replacing?
When was the last time the trailer was used? Was serviced? Had the battery for brakes replaced or checked and charged?
Maintenance...and records to show it done makes a trailer more valuable too....
Now let us not forget it isn't just cosmetics you need to check carefully...
Get a mechanic or someone knowledgeable to go under and check that frame for rot or damages...
Check for broken welds that hold & strengthen the floor....
Check that hitch for being safely attached, no rotted steel, chains and hitch mechanism all in good condition...
Are the springs, hinges all in good condition on the ramp or the gate to secure the trailer closed?
If a ramp is it sound in condition not swiss cheese...
If a swinging door does it close properly and completely with no gaps....
As well as the floor area needing to be looked at so does the roof for rot, leaking and gaping seams, missing paint....
No one can say without many really good pictures and details about the trailer if it is a sound investment....
Brakes are relatively cheap to replace....how much other stuff though is connected with a brake job is what can cost and cost..
In this case you need to look with eyes wide open not take someones word for condition of the trailer...
Fact, by me $2,500.00 buys you a trailer with issues.
Aged {old}, needing major and minor repairs besides cosmetics...
I am not saying it is the same in your area as by me, but don't just go by price...you need to go by condition and serviceable sound and safe to use is far more important.
This trailer may be perfect, it may have issues...
Sometimes you luck out and sometimes you can get taken for a ride and bad money spent...
A simple new trailer is going to set you back many times what you say this one is....things depreciate..but just be very careful when you buy used especially on a horse trailer as hidden issues can be easily covered up and missed...
Have the trailer looked at carefully by a qualified mechanic so you know what it is going to cost you to put it on the road and enjoy using it with no problems...
Only you know what trailers in your area cost and what kind of investment $2500.00 most likely brings to you.
As in everything horse related...if it seems to good to be true, ... 
Just be careful is the closing comment..._just be careful!_
:runninghorse2:
_jmo...

_


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Do you have a knowledgeable mechanic or horseman type that you can have look hard at this trailer? Please do not assume that because the seller says "it only needs brakes" that it's the truth! Do you have a shop that can even do the brakes and how much will it cost if everything needs replaced. I know that if I have to have my trailer serviced, I would have to haul it 2 hours to someone that actually knows what they are doing!


I spent the last 3 years saving and shopping for used trailers and let me tell you, sellers lie (or simply don't know) and there is a lot of dangerous junk out there. Trailers that should have been scrapped decades ago for just about the price you are looking at. By shopping and looking at a lot of trailers, I really got a good idea of what they are worth and what can go wrong. I did eventually find a pristine 2003 that was dry stored it's entire life and about $1500 more than originally planned, It's definitely worth it and also worth the patience it took to find it!


Don't forget that the majority of horse trailers are stored outside, not serviced and not cleaned after hauling. It takes it toll and you don't want to put your horses at risk.


----------

